# Sexist remark or over reaction?



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 21, 2015)

Saw this......just wondered what people think?

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknew...or-peter-alliss/ar-AAdhN1x?ocid=mailsignoutmd


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2015)

Faldo - switched off right there. 

Tongue firmly in cheek by our Peter, political correctness nonsense gone into overdrive again!


----------



## YorkshireStu (Jul 21, 2015)

To me it is sexist but it's part of his generation's underlying way of thinking, it wasn't said maliciously so there's that to take into account. 

It's the same argument as the Luis Suarez affair, he said a name/greeting acceptable in his culture which was not acceptable in the UK...

 I don't think there's a right or wrong with these things, just media sensationalism re political correctness!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ahhh yuk.... I guess it probably is sexist but the old chap is just filling air at that point and it seemed pretty harmless.

I thought she came off rather badly though. She seemed to be trying to take some sort of credit for his win (ish). She described the caddy as "our caddy". Also when asked "what now" she barked "Home!" "we are going home tonight" Damn... Let the guy enjoy his Major and maybe buy a few drinks and tell some lies at the bar....


----------



## Region3 (Jul 21, 2015)

Crazy.

Some people are constantly looking for a reason to be offended.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 21, 2015)

The worlds gone mad.

Light hearted banter


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Ahhh yuk.... I guess it probably is sexist but the old chap is just filling air at that point and it seemed pretty harmless.

I thought she came off rather badly though. She seemed to be trying to take some sort of credit for his win (ish). She described the caddy as "our caddy". Also when asked "what now" she barked "Home!" "we are going home tonight" Damn... Let the guy enjoy his Major and maybe buy a few drinks and tell some lies at the bar....
		
Click to expand...


Nope your wrong there. If you listened to Zach he explained that they're a team, him his wife, his kids and the caddy.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 21, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Crazy.

Some people are constantly looking for a reason to be offended.
		
Click to expand...

And by that, I don't mean that there isn't a very tenuous link to what could be described as a sexist comment, just that anyone that draws the conclusion that that's what he was insinuating is looking for something that isn't there.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 21, 2015)

It's just sooooooooo easy to find a way to be offended!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Nope your wrong there. If you listened to Zach he explained that they're a team, him his wife, his kids and the caddy.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see the prizegiving.....is God still in his team?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2015)

that would be some Kitchen then


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			that would be some Kitchen then
		
Click to expand...


Haha.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 21, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I didn't see the prizegiving.....is God still in his team?  

Click to expand...


Nope, my wife was saying "here it comes, hes going to say it" but he never did.


@ Jacko G yes, he did say that... that is for him to say... its not for her to say!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I didn't see the prizegiving.....is God still in his team?  

Click to expand...

Yes The Lord was mentioned. His faith means a lot to him so fair play.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Yes The Lord was mentioned. His faith means a lot to him so fair play.
		
Click to expand...


Ahh my bad, he did not in his interview.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 21, 2015)

absolutely ridiculous

anyone who can't see straight through any possible stereotyping in this case and context is the one out of tune with the world - not Peter.

did Orwell only get the year wrong - beginning to look that way


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Nope, my wife was saying "here it comes, hes going to say it" but he never did.


@ Jacko G yes, he did say that... that is for him to say... its not for her to say!
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure he did mention it. Also if its a "team" then I would suggest that her being part of that team is entitled to feel part of it and proud.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm pretty sure he did mention it. Also if its a "team" then I would suggest that her being part of that team is entitled to feel part of it and proud.
		
Click to expand...

If she is cooking him lovely, nutritious meals in her (new) kitchen then she quite rightly is part of the 'team'


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm pretty sure he did mention it. Also if its a "team" then I would suggest that her being part of that team is entitled to feel part of it and proud.
		
Click to expand...


Hell yes, course. She came off badly in her manor for me, not a big deal, just something I noticed.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2015)

I wonder if anyone who is offended by this has stopped to think that, maybe, Mrs Johnson DOES need a new kitchen............


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Hell yes, course. She came off badly in her manor for me, not a big deal, just something I noticed.
		
Click to expand...


Yes I think we're (I'm) splitting hairs!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 21, 2015)

Imurg said:



			I wonder if anyone who is offended by this has stopped to think that, maybe, Mrs Johnson DOES need a new kitchen............
		
Click to expand...


Mr and Mrs Johnson....


----------



## jp5 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes it is sexist and no it's not surprising that many middle aged men struggle to see that. Thankfully as women gain equality, such comments are becoming rarer.

More importantly though I don't believe any malevolence was intended, as has been mentioned already it's a reflection of the world Alliss grew up in.


----------



## Siren (Jul 21, 2015)

I think its just shows what a sad world we live in.

Alliss did nothing wrong in my eyes, he made a light hearted comment and a good time which my wife laughed at and didnt seem to find secist at all. To be fair I think my wife was probably thinking I could do with a new kitchen as well.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 21, 2015)

Siren said:



			I think its just shows what a sad world we live in.

Alliss did nothing wrong in my eyes, he made a light hearted comment and a good time which my wife laughed at and didnt seem to find secist at all. To be fair I think my wife was probably thinking I could do with a new kitchen as well.
		
Click to expand...


Mine too, and my wife LOVES that she does not work, she LOVES that she can be a mother and wife and does consider the kitchen as hers.


Edit, apart from a draw of golf balls, a draw of crap and the corner of the dinning room my clubs are in I think she considers the whole house hers....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe all forms of humour should be banned as it's very difficult to have any kind of laugh without offending somebody somewhere?


What a fun world that would be...............


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 21, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Yes it is sexist and no it's not surprising that many middle aged men struggle to see that. Thankfully as women gain equality, such comments are becoming rarer.

More importantly though I don't believe any malevolence was intended, as has been mentioned already it's a reflection of the world Alliss grew up in.
		
Click to expand...

wow - and your comment isn't clearly stereo typical?

you also seem to fall into those that can't see that the concept of Mrs Johnson, wife and CEO of Johnson enterprises multi million pound corporation going out and buying a new kitchen with the bonus Â£1.15m is soooooooooooooooo far from a practical reality that it can safely be considered for a joke.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 21, 2015)

is Alliss smiling in that picture or wondering if he followed through?


----------



## One Planer (Jul 21, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Crazy.

Some people are constantly looking for a reason to be offended.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh the voice of reason :thup:


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 21, 2015)

I thought " stuff the new kitchen, get a new house"


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 21, 2015)

Amazing how his choice of purchase skews it. If he says "new car" instead of "new kitchen" then this thread wouldn't be here. 

That one word _does_ make it a little sexist though, it pretty obviously implies where he thinks a woman's place is. So I think it's probably appropriate that he is made aware, not sure anyone really needed apologies though or formal statements.


----------



## c1973 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ridiculous. How could anyone possibly be offended by that. Some folks need to get a grip, they really do. 

Did the BBC apologies for showing and promoting the sexist sports tournament at Wimbledon the other week there? No? No handwringing apologists from the beeb commenting on that? 




Anyway, when he said it most women would (or should) have been in the kitchen doing the washing up from the evening meal (that they had cooked in said kitchen), so it should only have been blokes that heard his comments.


----------



## Grogger (Jul 21, 2015)

Are people really finding this remark sexist or just looking for an excuse to have a moan? 

If he'd said something along the lines of her place being in the kitchen and not at the golf course then I could understand people getting upset about it. 

Some me people need to get out more.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2015)

Total and utter load of rollocks.
The whole world has gone bloody pc mad.
I really do despair sometimes.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 21, 2015)

It is sexist to the degree that it stereotypes. Whether it's harmless or not is another question.


----------



## woody69 (Jul 21, 2015)

Reminds me of this...

[video=youtube;RpVCC7azVp4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpVCC7azVp4[/video]


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 21, 2015)

At least on sky there's no sexism


----------



## Snelly (Jul 21, 2015)

It is not an offensive remark.  Anyone offended by it is is the problem. 

The thing about being offended is that it is something we choose.  We take offence. That doesn't mean it is offensive.   If the female manager of a serial adulterer chooses to take offence that that is her hard lines.  It doesn't mean that it is reasonable to make this conclusion though.   

And of course, it isn't reasonable at all.  It is an exercise in mock outrage, the type of which we all see far too often and readily in this day and age.  

It was a harmless quip by someone of an older generation and should be seen in this context by anyone with half an ounce of common sense.


----------



## Jimbop90 (Jul 21, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Crazy.

Some people are constantly looking for a reason to be offended.
		
Click to expand...

This, 100%


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 21, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Yes it is sexist and no it's not surprising that many middle aged men struggle to see that. Thankfully as women gain equality, such comments are becoming rarer.

More importantly though I don't believe any malevolence was intended, as has been mentioned already it's a reflection of the world Alliss grew up in.
		
Click to expand...

Surprising enough being a yoghurt knitter I agree with that.  Reminds me a bit of the FA tweet they sent out about the womens world cup squad coming back to being mothers, daughters etc etc or whatever it said. Probably best described as casual misogyny and you could do without it on a major broadcaster in prime time, and how offended you are by that will more than likely depend on how much you have suffered personally from people with those kind of attitudes or how much you can empathise with those that have. I thought it was more sad than really offensive, but I can totally understand why people would get upset by it.

I heard it when he said it and thought 'you could have picked something better to say' in the way you do when old people sometimes speak.  But I'm sure he wasn't trying to offend, in the same way old people calling black people coloured are not consciously trying to offend. Just out of step with what is now accepted in modern society and unfortunately it kind of plays into the stereotype of golf being a bit out of date. 

And as I do all the cooking in my house I'm quite offended that he assumed women want new kitchens, in my house I'd be the one over the moon if we got one.


----------



## c1973 (Jul 21, 2015)

It saddens me that anyone could find anything remotely offensive in what he said, it really does.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 21, 2015)

The bbc need to get a bit of perspective they are so PC its not even funny, I love Peter Alliss comments, the Duke of Edinburgh's too


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 21, 2015)

Perhaps a touch sexist, but tolerable imo (I laughed - and it was the 2nd time I'd heard him say that!). Probably false offense taken by many, but it's hammering this sort of thing that gets the message across - and occasionally gets 'accepting' folks backs up!

Appropriate apology (to any that were offended, but nothing more) by BBC.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 21, 2015)

there's plenty worse things he could have said about her,or is it just me ?


----------



## User20205 (Jul 21, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			there's plenty worse things he could have said about her,or is it just me ?
		
Click to expand...

Probably just you


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 21, 2015)

When my wife heard the remark she said 'silly old fool'......I tend to agree with her.

It was sad to hear Alliss complimenting Faldo's great golfing career when he spent most of it as his No1 critic.

[Apologies to anyone who is upset about my comments]:lol:


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2015)

Sod Mrs Johnson, I need a new kitchen!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 21, 2015)

Ri-flipping-diculous...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 21, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			I thought " stuff the new kitchen, get a new house"
		
Click to expand...

With P A being an old fuddy duddy, the comment probably links to women being tied to the kitchen but in todays world you are probably right on the money with the new house.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 21, 2015)

What's all the fuss about. Maybe she does want a new kitchen.


----------



## Face breaker (Jul 21, 2015)

The stoopid bloody thing about it is "Johnson" was probably thinking something along those lines himself and to be quite honest "Allis" was probably spot on, I know from personal experience that whenever I get a little windfall the first thing my missus does is produce a list of things that she apparently "really needs" so why would "Johnson's" missus be any different, that's what they do !...:thup:

ps, I take offence at having to get up and go to work at "stupid o'clock" every morning but nobody ever try's to stop me from doing that do they, funny that innit !...


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 21, 2015)

So, if Zach Johnson goes out and buys some jewellery for her with his winnings is he being sexist?

C'mon, be honest, buying jewellery is so obviously a sexist thing to do...


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Ri-flipping-diculous...
		
Click to expand...

You dont even know where your kitchen is


----------



## Region3 (Jul 21, 2015)

If Mr. Johnson is away for weeks at a time on the PGA tour I would think Mrs. Johnson would have more use for their kitchen than he does.

Maybe they have a cook though, or would that be stereotyping rich successful people?


----------



## Grogger (Jul 21, 2015)

If Zach Johnsons wife does buy a new kitchen then I hope she fries enough eggs to throw on people's faces


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 21, 2015)

Face breaker said:



			The stoopid bloody thing about it is "Johnson" was probably thinking something along those lines himself and to be quite honest "Allis" was probably spot on, I know from personal experience that whenever I get a little windfall the first thing my missus does is produce a list of things that she apparently "really needs" so why would "Johnson's" missus be any different, that's what they do !...:thup:

ps, I take offence at having to get up and go to work at "stupid o'clock" every morning but nobody ever try's to stop me from doing that do they, funny that innit !...
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I am not in the lucky position to be able to treat my wife when I have a windfall as my Mrs actually earns more than me. I probably should have studied harder at school.  Who'd have thought it eh, what with her being a woman and all that. So she does not need to pester me so she can buy something she really needs, as she just does it.  As that's also what some women do nowadays apparently.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 21, 2015)

What a load of stuff and nonsense, pretty sure he's used the same remark before with no hoo ha.


----------



## Face breaker (Jul 21, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Unfortunately I am not in the lucky position to be able to treat my wife when I have a windfall as my Mrs actually earns more than me. I probably should have studied harder at school.  Who'd have thought it eh, what with her being a woman and all that. So she does not need to pester me so she can buy something she really needs, as she just does it.  As that's also what some women do nowadays apparently.

Click to expand...

Piss poor attempt at sarcasm "Troll" and your point is what exactly ?...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 21, 2015)

Saw the new powacaddy battery today and said I don't like it to much coz it reminds me of my iron at home. Could that upset someone..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 21, 2015)

Face breaker said:



			The stoopid bloody thing about it is "Johnson" was probably thinking something along those lines himself and to be quite honest "Allis" was probably spot on, I know from personal experience that whenever I get a little windfall the first thing my missus does is produce a list of things that she apparently "really needs" so why would "Johnson's" missus be any different, that's what they do !...:thup:

ps, I take offence at having to get up and go to work at "stupid o'clock" every morning but nobody ever try's to stop me from doing that do they, funny that innit !...
		
Click to expand...

I'm really "curious" to know why you keep "putting things" in double quotes??


----------



## Face breaker (Jul 21, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I'm really "curious" to know why you keep "putting things" in double quotes??
		
Click to expand...

Cue the English lesson, come on then tell me how it's done proper !...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 21, 2015)

Face breaker said:



			Cue the English lesson, come on then tell me how it's done proper !...

Click to expand...

I was just asking if there is a reason for it?


----------



## Face breaker (Jul 21, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I was just asking if there is a reason for it?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not taking offence buddy and I'm not to proud to take public humiliation on the chin, so I'm not the best at punctuation please feel free to correct me !...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 21, 2015)

Face breaker said:



			I'm not taking offence buddy and I'm not to proud to take public humiliation on the chin, so I'm not the best at punctuation please feel free to correct me !...

Click to expand...

You just got it spot on  :thup:


----------



## Face breaker (Jul 21, 2015)

drive4show said:



			You just got it spot on  :thup:



Click to expand...

So I did learn something other than smoking and fighting at school then !...


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 21, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Unfortunately I am not in the lucky position to be able to treat my wife when I have a windfall as my Mrs actually earns more than me. I probably should have studied harder at school.  Who'd have thought it eh, what with her being a woman and all that. So she does not need to pester me so she can buy something she really needs, as she just does it.  As that's also what some women do nowadays apparently.

Click to expand...

Does she take in washing/ironing?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 21, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Saw the new powacaddy battery today and said I don't like it to much coz it reminds me of my iron at home. Could that upset someone..
		
Click to expand...

Talking of Irons, I bought my wife a new mouse for her computer.  Fortunately she multi-tasks.

View attachment 16113


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2015)

PAs use of 'kitchen' was metaphorical used to indicate that ZJs winnings could be used by his wife to buy something nice or that she needed. Sorted.


----------



## MarkA (Jul 21, 2015)

Unbelievable! - Its called having a sense of humour! Why is everybody so up themselves these days? PA is definitely Old School but thats half his charm - he's still a breath of fresh air and the number of times you hear him get the rest of the commentary team in hysterics makes him worth listening to. Anyone who could get offended by his remark need to get a life!


----------



## Craigg (Jul 22, 2015)

Absolutely disgusting. BBC should have grown a pair and refused to apologise or pander to the bra burning brigade.
Utterly ridiculous.


----------



## cleanstrike (Jul 22, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I'm really "curious" to know why you keep "putting things" in double quotes??
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it's because he doesn't understand the difference between inverted commas and quotation marks or the appropriate time for their use.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 22, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			Does she take in washing/ironing?
		
Click to expand...

Kind of depends really, we normally both bring the washing in.  As for the ironing unfortunately the wife can't do much at the moment so I'm doing it for all the family.  But normally I do mine, she does hers and we both do my daughters if that needs doing.


----------



## Albanach (Jul 22, 2015)

I didn't take offence to the comment but I can see why some people would. The guy is a dinosaur and at 84 has no real place in commentating anymore. His attitude & opinions are stuck in an era so far away from where the game is now. Interesting that he wasn't in the final piece with Hazel Irvine at the end as he probably would have made yet more inappropriate comments.  Great broadcasters know when it's time to call it a day, Bill McLaren being a prime example.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jul 22, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			PAs use of 'kitchen' was metaphorical used to indicate that ZJs winnings could be used by his wife to buy something nice or that she needed. Sorted.
		
Click to expand...

That's how I understood it.

Allis could have said car, bathroom, space ship or anything... He's got form with his opinion regarding men only clubs, so it was unfortunate that said kitchen as it was fuel for the PC brigade to jump all over it.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 22, 2015)

If the present world is upset by Alliss then they'd be utterly outraged with my other half's grandad.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 22, 2015)

Just ran this one past my better half, who had also seen/heard it in real time. Her response, "anyone who took that comment seriously is pathetic and needs to stop being so precious. Some people need to gain some perspective of the world."

No doubt there are women out there who would consider my better half is selling her gender short.... maybe if they knew the level she has reached in mgt they might think a little differently.

But I'll settle for her opinion, "pathetic."


----------



## User20205 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Just ran this one past my better half, who had also seen/heard it in real time. Her response, "anyone who took that comment seriously is pathetic and needs to stop being so precious. Some people need to gain some perspective of the world."

No doubt there are women out there who would consider my better half is selling her gender short.... maybe if they knew the level she has reached in mgt they might think a little differently.

But I'll settle for her opinion, "pathetic."
		
Click to expand...

Me too, last night. She didn't see an issue, but did excuse it as 'he's an old duffer' 

Is it different if a younger man says it? Is being old a defence? I don't know.

Whilst it's something I would never say, I also think it's wrong the BBC apologising on behalf of PA. If he regrets it, apologise, if not, don't.

Along with taking offence, people are always apologising.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2015)

I asked my husband and he thinks it's clearly sexist and that any men who don't agree should get back to the seventies where they belong!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 22, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Kind of depends really, we normally both bring the washing in.  As for the ironing unfortunately the wife can't do much at the moment so I'm doing it for all the family.  But normally I do mine, she does hers and we both do my daughters if that needs doing.
		
Click to expand...

It was a silly joke (bit like P.A) based on the fact she earned more than you, was a woman and the theme of this thread.  Regret saying it now.  Sorry!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2015)

If i just won a million quid, mrs rooter would want a new kitchen, a new hair do, nails done and maybe a spray tan. Am i sexist?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2015)

Rooter said:



			If i just won a million quid, mrs rooter would want a new kitchen, a new hair do, nails done and maybe a spray tan. Am i sexist?
		
Click to expand...

I don't take offence at what PA said but there is a world of difference between you stating what your wife likes and him making a sweeping assumption about what someone he doesn't know would like based entirely on her gender. That should be obvious?

Was the comment sexist? Yes. Was it offensive? No, not really, just an old fuddy duddy's attempt at humour.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I asked my husband and he thinks it's clearly sexist and that any men who don't agree should get back to the seventies where they belong!



Click to expand...


Would love to be transported back to the '70s...
Could offer my seat to a member of the fairer sex without fear of being on the receiving end of a torrent of verbal abuse as is often the case nowadays...

The world has moved on apparently...
Sometimes, I believe, not necessarily for the better...

And, yes I am aware my choice of phrase is fully unPC in this modern world...


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 22, 2015)

Rooter said:



			If i just won a million quid, mrs rooter would want a new kitchen, a new hair do, nails done and maybe a spray tan. Am i sexist?
		
Click to expand...


A spray tan? you just won Â£1m... take her on holiday you sexist!!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			A spray tan? you just won Â£1m... take her on holiday you sexist!! 

Click to expand...

Are you not aware of the dangers of UV light to the ageing process and potential skin cancer?

Dont want her looking all old, would have to upgrade! And cant have her die. Who would cook my tea?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2015)

Rooter said:



			If i just won a million quid, mrs rooter would want a new kitchen, a new hair do, nails done and maybe a spray tan. Am i sexist?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.
But if you* do* win a million, could you introduce me to your Missus


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Nope.
But if you* do* win a million, could you introduce me to your Missus


Click to expand...

No problem, she would eat you for breakfast! Never mess with a girl who's dad was an ex professional boxer. Not ashamed to say my wife would knock me the hell out!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 22, 2015)

Rooter said:



			No problem, she would eat you for breakfast! Never mess with a girl who's dad was an ex professional boxer. Not ashamed to say my wife would knock me the hell out!
		
Click to expand...


Not saying much though is it.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2015)

Terrible over reaction to a throw away typical Alliss line. No idea why Faldo's manager is wading in. He's as tactless as it gets and she should be use to it


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Not saying much though is it..... 

Click to expand...

Lol that's true, I'm a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Could offer my seat to a member of the fairer sex without fear of being on the receiving end of a torrent of verbal abuse as is often the case nowadays...
		
Click to expand...

At the risk of taking the thread off track.... Have you experienced this? It's oft-quoted but does it ever actually happen? I've never witnessed it. The only two reactions I've ever seen are either gratefully accepting the seat or politely declining.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			At the risk of taking the thread off track.... Have you experienced this? It's oft-quoted but does it ever actually happen? I've never witnessed it. The only two reactions I've ever seen are either gratefully accepting the seat or politely declining.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, as everyone I've ever offered a seat to has mostly said 'thank you very much'. In fact the rudest one I've ever come across was one elderly gentlemen who made some comment of 'about time' when I moved for him.  Which I thought was a bit rich seeing as he had only just come on the bus I was on. But on the whole no issues at all.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No idea why Faldo's manager is wading in. He's as tactless as it gets and she should be use to it
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she has forgotten his "from the heart of my bottom" speech.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			At the risk of taking the thread off track.... Have you experienced this? It's oft-quoted but does it ever actually happen? I've never witnessed it. The only two reactions I've ever seen are either gratefully accepting the seat or politely declining.
		
Click to expand...

I've had a "there's no need to do that just because I'm a woman" once. My reply was I'm doing it because I'm a gentleman, and it has nowt to do with your gender.


----------



## IanG (Jul 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			At the risk of taking the thread off track.... Have you experienced this? It's oft-quoted but does it ever actually happen? I've never witnessed it. The only two reactions I've ever seen are either gratefully accepting the seat or politely declining.
		
Click to expand...

Never had any such response when offering a seat, but I have had a few tut's and scowls when holding a door open for female colleagues. Little do they know I hold the door for everyone. 

Anyhow, given all the other nonsense these colleagues have to put up with from the dinosaurs, I'm not going to criticize them for the odd undeserved scowl. "mile in their shoes and all that"


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Yes it is sexist and no it's not surprising that many middle aged men struggle to see that. Thankfully as women gain equality, such comments are becoming rarer.

More importantly though I don't believe any malevolence was intended, as has been mentioned already it's a reflection of the world Alliss grew up in.
		
Click to expand...

Sexist is probably the wrong word here .............................. the word I think I would use is ....... funny!
These days there are too many people climbing over each other to wave the 'I'm offended' flag.
I find the need for an apology more offensive .................... so, what does that make me?

*Slime*.


----------



## jp5 (Jul 22, 2015)

Slime said:



			Sexist is probably the wrong word here .............................. the word I think I would use is ....... funny!
These days there are too many people climbing over each other to wave the 'I'm offended' flag.
I find the need for an apology more offensive .................... so, what does that make me?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't offensive, but it did have the air of casual sexism. And I'm just as bored by the offenderati brigade as you are.

If PA had said a new house / sports car / set of golf clubs then there wouldn't be any issues. The choice of the word kitchen may have been accidental, but it was uncomfortable given his prior comments about equality.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 22, 2015)

jp5 said:



			It wasn't offensive, but it did have the air of casual sexism. And I'm just as bored by the offenderati brigade as you are.

If PA had said a new house / sports car / set of golf clubs then there wouldn't be any issues. The choice of the word kitchen may have been accidental, but it was uncomfortable given his prior comments about equality.
		
Click to expand...

OMG JP, I almost agree with you... not sure it was "accidental," more a case of being in character for the old duffer. I just find him funny in a quaint old way. I can't take anything he says seriously, and in effect feel sorry for those who do. The guy is inconsequential in the great scheme of life.

If someone wants to do battle with inequality and sexism, surely there's far greater examples out there that when challenged properly will actually lead to a more meaningful change.


----------



## jp5 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			OMG JP, I almost agree with you... not sure it was "accidental," more a case of being in character for the old duffer. I just find him funny in a quaint old way. I can't take anything he says seriously, and in effect feel sorry for those who do. The guy is inconsequential in the great scheme of life.

If someone wants to do battle with inequality and sexism, surely there's far greater examples out there that when challenged properly will actually lead to a more meaningful change.
		
Click to expand...

Re: second para - indeed, though challenging comments made on a national broadcaster is by no means insignificant.

PA means no harm I am sure. He is a caricature of many elders we all know, the difference is our elders aren't being broadcast by the BBC!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I've had a "there's no need to do that just because I'm a woman" once. My reply was I'm doing it because I'm a gentleman, and it has nowt to do with your gender.
		
Click to expand...

Which I suppose could be churlish or polite, depending on how it was said but not a "torrent of verbal abuse". 

I had a slightly awkward situation once attempting to give up my seat for an elderly man who clearly needed it more than me but he looked slightly embarrassed and wouldn't accept.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 22, 2015)

A lot of ageism going on in this thread. 
Apparently Mr Alliss made his, supposedly inappropriate, comment because of his age.
I find this offensive on behalf of all the seniors I know who do not say sexist things.

I demand an apology from Golf monthly on behalf of all the posts above blaming elder statesmen for Mr Alliss' comments.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 22, 2015)

Slime said:



			Sexist is probably the wrong word here .............................. the word I think I would use is ....... funny!
These days there are too many people climbing over each other to wave the 'I'm offended' flag.
*I find the need for an apology more offensive .................... so, what does that make me*?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

As easily offended as the rest of us.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2015)

JamesR said:



			I find this offensive on behalf of all the seniors I know who do not say sexist things.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they are both very grateful for your support!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm sure they are both very grateful for your support! 

Click to expand...

:lol:


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 22, 2015)

JamesR said:



			A lot of ageism going on in this thread. 
Apparently Mr Alliss made his, supposedly inappropriate, comment because of his age.
I find this offensive on behalf of all the seniors I know who do not say sexist things.

I demand an apology from Golf monthly on behalf of all the posts above blaming elder statesmen for Mr Alliss' comments.
		
Click to expand...

As now eligible to play in the Seniors I welcome your support James, along with the support I receive from my truss.


----------



## Lambchops (Jul 22, 2015)

Sat at the kitchen table working this morning and Mrs Lambchops comes in and says 'I think its time I had a new kitchen' - women do think of the kitchen as their domain so I see nowt wrong with what was said


*If she wants one she can pay for it herself mind


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2015)

I checked the date to make sure it wasn't 1st April ?!!

Seems a number of people these days spend most of their days looking for ways to be offended !! 

It was a throwaway comment and nothing more


----------



## JamesR (Jul 22, 2015)

Out of interest, if it had been (relatively) young Andrew Cotter who said it and not old Peter Alliss, what would the reaction have been?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry to say this but a younger person would be very unlikely to come out with a comment like that. It is an old fashioned attitude, that women are linked to kitchens as they once were. A modern mentality would simply not think along those lines. A younger commentator along the same lines as Peter Alliss may have made a comment about buying Jimmy Choo's or some other expensive item but it would still be a dangerous comment and younger commentators are more aware of red lines. Peter Alliss knows he can walk that line. I am assuming he doesn't need to work if he doesn't want to and so can be a little less cautious in his ramblings.

Saying that I took it as the innocent, throw away comment that it was meant to be. People offended by it are looking for things to offend them.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was a throwaway comment and nothing more
		
Click to expand...

I am offended that you have thrown it away and not recycled it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



It was a throwaway comment and nothing more

Click to expand...




Rooter said:



			I am offended that you have thrown it away and not recycled it.
		
Click to expand...

It's now a more environmentally friendly green comment.

Happy now?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2015)

drive4show said:



			It's now a more environmentally friendly green comment.

Happy now?  

Click to expand...

Perfect, off to go and hug a tree to show how happy i am!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			At the risk of taking the thread off track.... Have you experienced this? It's oft-quoted but does it ever actually happen? I've never witnessed it. The only two reactions I've ever seen are either gratefully accepting the seat or politely declining.
		
Click to expand...


Afraid so... 

Which is why it was quite refreshing last week, when I offered a young Mum help with a pushchair up some stairs, she gratefully accepted my offer of help... Quite a few younger fitter lads had walked by without any thought of offering help... Poor show in my opinion... But, this is London I am talking about...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Afraid so... 

Which is why it was quite refreshing last week, when I offered a young Mum help with a pushchair up some stairs, she gratefully accepted my offer of help... Quite a few younger fitter lads had walked by without any thought of offering help... Poor show in my opinion... But, this is London I am talking about...
		
Click to expand...

NEVER do as i did in Bank tube.. Offered a lady some help, she glady accepted. Anyone who knows Bank station, knows its probably one of the most maze like places in the world with more stair cases than a princesses castle.

I think i helped her up and down about 11 staircases and one escalator that had decided to stop working. Was actually sweating when i eventually got on my DLR chugger! But i did have a warm fuzzy feeling. I think it was my back..


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Offered a lady some help, she glady accepted. 
I think i helped her up and down about 11 staircases and one escalator that had decided to stop working.
But i did have a warm fuzzy feeling.
		
Click to expand...

I prefer shaved myself


----------



## jp5 (Jul 22, 2015)

JamesR said:



			Out of interest, if it had been (relatively) young Andrew Cotter who said it and not old Peter Alliss, what would the reaction have been?
		
Click to expand...

The same, but Cotter is wise enough to not say it in the first place


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2015)

I've never had a lady complain or refuse when:

> offered my seat on train/bus/underground
> stood back/aside to let a lady through a door before me
> held a door open
> complimented on how she looks/is dressed
> let a lady serve herself before me of food laid at the table
> offered to carry luggage/parcel up stairs
> offered to lift luggage/bags onto overhead racks (in train etc)
> let the lady go first if both arrive at bar at the same time

etc etc


----------



## 3565 (Jul 22, 2015)

Been away golfing missed the Open and any who har that went with it.........

seriously some people lead a pathetic existence if they thought that was sexist, and that includes Faldo's manager........ My personal opinion


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 22, 2015)

Lambchops said:



			Sat at the kitchen table working this morning and Mrs Lambchops comes in and says 'I think its time I had a new kitchen' - women do think of the kitchen as their domain so I see nowt wrong with what was said


*If she wants one she can pay for it herself mind
		
Click to expand...

See what you're doing there is taking one person (your wife), who although she is a woman, is not in a position to comment on behalf of all women. You can't just assume her view applies to all women, that's the sexist part of that view.

It would be like me hearing an Irishman insult someone from a different country, and then infer that all Irishman are racist. you can't do it (Irish nationality picked purely at random - although I avoided picking Scotland because I know the sort of fight that can start!)


----------



## drdel (Jul 22, 2015)

It was a joke and usually a joke pokes fun at some one or some group - Alliss is 84 and meant no one any harm.

Its a sad fact of life that some people sit around looking for excuses to complain/get themselves publicity.

I'd like to think Zac's wife (I'm sorry but I do not know the lady's name!!!) would see the funny side.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyway - to heck with the confected fuss over what PA says - here's what he's great at - and with the late great Bill McLaren at Blairgowrie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttbtRNNQufY


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 23, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I asked my husband and he thinks it's clearly sexist and that any men who don't agree should get back to the seventies where they belong!



Click to expand...

Is this not sexist itself?
My wife,Margaret,did not think it sexist at all.
Where should she get back to?
When discussing equality issues her favourite line was, I quote "I do not want equality with men,I much prefer being superior"
Dewsweeper


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 23, 2015)

dewsweeper said:



			Is this not sexist itself?
My wife,Margaret,did not think it sexist at all.
Where should she get back to?
When discussing equality issues her favourite line was, I quote "I do not want equality with men,I much prefer being superior"
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

I asked my husband Kevin and she thought it was a bit homophobic.  Which confused me a bit I can tell you.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2015)

dewsweeper said:



			Is this not sexist itself?
My wife,Margaret,did not think it sexist at all.
Where should she get back to?
When discussing equality issues her favourite line was, I quote "I do not want equality with men,I much prefer being superior"
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Yes, this was my joke to attempt to demonstrate sexism to those who thought their wives opinion should represent the views of all women.

Don't tell anyone but I'm not even married!


----------



## User62651 (Jul 23, 2015)

Old or not the kitchen comment and the Dunne's mum/older woman comment were both unnecessary and inappropriate on a live afternoon sports broadcast, I like Alliss and I ain't pc or a liberal do gooder but there's no need for it and I'm sure Alliss knows it but he's of the R&A old boy cut, dragged into the 20th never mind the 21st century with attitudes to equality, especially relating to golf. Pretty harmless but he should know better imo.
Neither comment annoyed me as much as his go to much repeated phrase these days of "First you learn to hit it, then you learn to play"....  Yawn.


----------



## hors limite (Jul 23, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			"Old or not the kitchen comment and the Dunne's mum/older woman comment were both unnecessary and inappropriate on a live afternoon sports broadcast" What a lot of old cobblers!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 23, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			:rofl:

Yes, this was my joke to attempt to demonstrate sexism to those who thought their wives opinion should represent the views of all women.

Don't tell anyone but I'm not even married!
		
Click to expand...

 I'm offended you would lie to us!! MikeH, expect a letter of complaint!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2015)

Rooter said:



 I'm offended you would lie to us!! MikeH, expect a letter of complaint!
		
Click to expand...

It's the internet!

.... I don't even like golf....


----------



## Rooter (Jul 23, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's the internet!

.... I don't even like golf.... 

Click to expand...

OMG my head just exploded!


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 23, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's the internet!

.... I don't even like golf.... 

Click to expand...

Sorry FD,I would have put a smiley but I hve not worked out how to do them.
I am very old and a man to boot,so please forgive me.
Dewsweeper


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2015)

dewsweeper said:



			Sorry FD,I would have put a smiley but I hve not worked out how to do them.
*I am very old and a man* to boot,so please forgive me.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the worst combination! 

Nothing to forgive Dewsweeper! :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 23, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've never had a lady complain or refuse when:

> offered my seat on train/bus/underground
> stood back/aside to let a lady through a door before me
> held a door open
> complimented on how she looks/is dressed
> let a lady serve herself before me of food laid at the table
> offered to carry luggage/parcel up stairs
> offered to lift luggage/bags onto overhead racks (in train etc)
> let the lady go first if both arrive at bar at the same time

etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Watch out for No 4.

I once told my secretary that she 'looked very smart today'.
She then asked me [with a disarming smile] if I was inferring that she did not look smart on other days.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 23, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watch out for No 4.

I once told my secretary that she 'looked very smart today'.
She then asked me [with a disarming smile] if I was inferring that she did not look smart on other days.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you told her that no, you were implying, she was inferring.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watch out for No 4.

I once told my secretary that she 'looked very smart today'.
She then asked me [with a disarming smile] if I was inferring that she did not look smart on other days.
		
Click to expand...

Doon - when complimenting a lady on her looks/dress I am sure that you complete your compliment with an ...'as ever'


----------



## hines57 (Jul 23, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			The worlds gone mad.

Light hearted banter
		
Click to expand...

couldn't have said it better!


----------

